

Doradus – A graph-based data model, advanced indexing and search for Cassandra - kylequest
https://github.com/dell-oss/Doradus

======
eternalban
informative pixels here: [https://github.com/dell-
oss/Doradus/wiki/Architecture%20(Spi...](https://github.com/dell-
oss/Doradus/wiki/Architecture%20\(Spider\))

------
eip
What advantages does this have over Titan?

~~~
tacone
Giving a quick look, "graph" here seems used more like a "relational nosql"
than an engine to do perform complex/custom graph traversal or implement
algorithms.

------
graffitici
Does anybody know of something similar for time-series based models?

~~~
philips
The Cloud Monitoring team at Rackspace developed a time-series database on top
of Cassandra called BlueFlood DB. You can find information here:
[http://blueflood.io/](http://blueflood.io/)

